# Steroid Information for Beginners



## 3752

This article was taken from Gavin's board so all credit goes to Gavin, it is a very good and simple article for beginners

Steroid Information for Beginners

By Gavin Kane

So you have finally made the decision to cross over to the dark side, the often talked about, but never discussed in public, use of anabolic steroids. You know you want to use them, but you don't know what to use, how to use it, or even what they really are. This article will cover the very basics of steroid use, as well as safety information, and general knowledge so you can make an informed decision to use.

*What are anabolic steroids?*

Anabolic steroids are all synthetic forms or derivatives of the basic hormone testosterone. Testosterone is the primary male sex hormone. It causes physiological changes in the body, such as; body and facial hair, development of male sex organs, sperm production, deepening of the voice, and increased libido (hard-on's).

Testosterone also creates increases in muscular size by way of protein synthesis and anabolic mechanisms. Testosterone interacts with lots of cells in the body, but since we are really only interested in muscle growth, I will focus on that action. When testosterone floats free in the blood stream, it looks for androgen receptors to attach to. One it attaches, it can start its activity by way of transcription and therefore an increase in the synthesis of two primary proteins, actin and myosin. In addition to this action, there will also be increases in red blood cell count, oxygen capacity, and some mobilization of fat cells.

*Why are there so many different kinds of steroids?*

One look at a steroid dealers list is enough to make anyone's head spin. There are so many choices and options. What you must remember is that all steroids are chemically altered derivatives of the master hormone testosterone. Each chemical alteration allows the steroid molecule to exert a slightly different action in the body. Steroid are primarily classified as anabolic or androgenic, while this is a simple classification, you should know that all steroids are anabolic and androgenic, they just have varying degrees of each activity.

With that in mind, the more anabolic and less side effects a steroid has, the safer it is to use, but in that same theory, it will also be a less effective steroid. There are some steroids that are better for lean mass gains, some to assist in fat burning while dieting, some to add a lean hard look before a show, some for off-season and bulking, etc. Once you have determined what your goals are, that is how you determine what products to take for a cycle. Being that you are new to steroids, I will assume you are looking for more mass and assemble your product list and cycles accordingly.

*
What kind of side effects will I get from a cycle?*

Most people have seen the commercials, print ads, or something with all the scare tactics of steroid side effects, hell, even in the locker room guys talk about your penis shrinking. Ignore everything you have heard, it is media hype, high school scare tactics and other misinformation. I am going to write out a complete list of possible side effects, and then discuss the real world and what to expect.

Possible side effects from steroid use include: Acne, aggression, anaphylactic shock, birth defects, blood clotting changes, cancer, depression, gynecomastia, hair loss, headaches, high blood pressure, immune system changes, kidney stress, liver stress, prostrate enlargement, sexual dysfunction, stunted growth, testicular atrophy, water retention, and virilization.

That is quite a list, but now I will write out what you can really expect with steroid use, how to combat it and why not to worry. The first and most common side effect is acne. Yup, good old zits, just like when you were in high school. The reason you get them is the same reason you got them then, increased oil production which is stimulated by androgens. Gyno, the dreaded bitch tits can come about as a result of too much androgen use without controlling estrogen. Hair loss is common in some users who abuse oral steroids; there will be little to no loss on safe and sane cycles. High blood pressure can occure due to increases in water retention and an increase in estrogen levels. Testicular atrophy or "raisin nuts" can occur during a cycle because you will shut off your natural testosterone production. Finally, sexual dysfunction can occur in a very long cycle, too high a dose, or post cycle if you don't do a proper post cycle therapy.

You should remember that most side effects are the results of two things; too much or too long without using precautions. Too much mean taking too much of any product or the sum of products taken. There is no need to go overboard; twice as much does not equal twice as many gains. Too long means staying on cycle for excessive periods of time, and then starting another cycle when there has not been enough off time. Both of these problems are easily overcome, hence most side effects can be avoided.

*What should I take for my first or second cycle?*

Remember the old acronym KISS? That is the best applied advice for your first few steroid cycles. Honestly nothing more than a cycle of testosterone is needed to make incredible gains but nobody goes that simple anymore. Stacking, or the adding of multiple steroids together for a cycle has become far too common, even in new users. While there can be come synergy from stacking certain steroids, they will serve as no benefit to first time users.


----------



## Conrad1436114525

good post. I think the forum was missing a thread aimed at those who were considering a steroid cycle for the first time.


----------



## Rowlf

Worth stickying?


----------



## roidrage

nice article, very informative


----------



## steve.t

paul, what does KISS stand for? also what does it mean when people have banned under their name, as clearly they are still posting?


----------



## 3752

KISS = Keep It Simple

When a member is banned all his prevouise post's stand but the under the members name BANNED is there to show this member was banned


----------



## paulo

keep it simple stupid


----------



## morganrc

Excellent thread


----------



## peter1981

very good, thanks for advice.


----------



## warren

im not personally thinking of taken anything yet if it all, but that was very informative and im glad there is something reliable to read rather than hear my skinny mates go on about how they are dangerous while they pop all sorts on a fri night

thanks


----------



## darkiwi

good read .im looking at starting a cycle .but never read or hear of guys keeping it light and simple to start with. im sure most new users wouldnt have to stack much or use very high doses to get good reasults.

cheers


----------



## paul172uk

thanx great info ive just started a cycle as a newbie although im not a kiddie, 38yr old im airing on the side of caution have secured my supply from a friend of 300 5mg bd dbol and im doing 20mg a day. ill see how i go and maybe look at more in future


----------



## Rayman

Wuy bump a sticky?


----------



## Alban_bro

thanks you!!


----------



## stevenoakside

Hello, that was an interesting article thanks. I am still a little confused as to where to start exactly. Im 33 years old male, in not too bad shape, but would like to increase lean muscle without too much bulkiness (think brad pitt in fight club)thats the kinda body size i want to go for. i have heard that d-bol is a good place to start for a first timer, was just hoping i could get some advice?

Cheers

S.


----------



## fatmat

Thanks Pscarb, a nice simple post for those of us not in the 'know'


----------



## Madeira Jon

Thank you for a very encouraging article. I'm thinking of starting my first simple cycle of anavar. I know it's going to be expensive, but I don't smoke or drink so bb will be my hobby.


----------



## Lost Soul

RICHARD G. said:


> NEED TO KNOW ABOUT HGH DOSAGE. ALL I HAVE READ INDICATES TO ADMIN. ANYWHERE FROM 4-12 UNITS DAILY. PFIZER PROVIDES PREFILLED IN 0.8MG. WHAT DO I DO. I AM 44YEARS OLD AND WANT TO GET BACK INTO LIFTING.


Hi mate

Start a new topic, in lower case, in english with some questions and people can give you a hand

Im not sure what you are asking


----------



## jameonator

hey pscarb, nice article i was just wondering because I just started my 1st cycle yesterday of just D-bol 3 a day. Have u or anyone else out there heard of them being yellow little balls, and are brown inside and smell like tribulus. are they fake or what cause I paid sum decent money for them. thanks guys keep me posted.


----------



## 3752

you will have to post a pic up in the correct section to get a decent answer mate, but you will know if they are D/bol in about 5 days


----------



## jameonator

thanks, um im only young so how will i feel after those 5 days? sorry if I ask too many questions.

 - this is how they look without the face and its about that exact size too.


----------



## 3752

how young are you ?

how long have you been training before using steroids?


----------



## jameonator

I am nearly 17 i have been training for 2 years I train as hard as i can eat right take all supplements Iv put on 25kg since iv started but I want to be massive so I dont get pushed around by anyone


----------



## 3752

you dont want to get pushed around so you use steroids...jesus mate...

17 is far far to young to use steroids especially when you don't know what they will give you..

so what is your planned PCT?

what is your diet like?


----------



## Lost Soul

This may help people too

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/33765-new-steroid-users-view-before-you-go.html


----------



## geg

shi*t hot! thanks for the advice mate


----------



## jameonator

Nah it's not just that reason, I would like to compete in bodybuilding.

My diet is just in morning I will have 3 eggs protein shake and bowl of low sugar and fat cereal (special K) recess 4 rice crackers low fat peanut butter and lunch 2 wraps with 4 chicken tenders in each and salad and cheese and 2 apples tea I have what ever mum cooks always a big meal with high carbs and protein and low fat. and after training just a protein shake. my water in take is about 4-8 litres of water per day. I weigh in between 81-85kg with bodyfat of around 17%


----------



## jameonator

can sum one give me sum help? I need some help... scroll up and see what I hav sed


----------



## Lost Soul

jameonator said:


> can sum one give me sum help? I need some help... scroll up and see what I hav sed


You do, I will send my English teacher your details, she can help.

I assume you didnt bother reading the link I gave you in my post above?



Lost Soul said:


> This may help people too
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/33765-new-steroid-users-view-before-you-go.html


Start a new topic with some questions, in English, after you have read that.


----------



## jameonator

no i didnt but thank you veryy much i will look now


----------



## jameonator

lost soul,

have u found anythin on the steroids?


----------



## EDG301

Jamieonator, im 19 and training naturally and making good gains. Your test levels are still naturally high, and by taking steroids you may **** up ur system and stunt ur growth. It really is not worth it dude. Just be patient, forget about steroids as they are not the answer to your situation. Focus on diet and training techniques to maximize muscle gains. Knowledge is key to this and will benefit you greatly if and wen you do want to take this path. otherwise you'll be waisting your time and money- all the best


----------



## Lost Soul

jameonator said:


> lost soul,
> 
> have u found anythin on the steroids?


What do you mean?

Have I found information for you?

Have I found gains?

Have I found side effects?

Have I found insects on my viles?


----------



## xzx

Some great advice bro. Been back training 6 months now and I am into the 8th week of my first cycle Before anyone guns me down, I am not a rookie. I have had a 10 year layoff, but been training since I was 19. I have turned 47 years young this year !

I did a lot of research before I took the plunge, the only advice I did not take was to drop my bodyfat level before the cycle as so many say to do. There was so many opinions on what to take that it was scary.

Anyway, I decided on a single compound cycle, Sustanon 250 (500mg every 5 days). My decision was made on the basis of elimination. (I figured if something didn't agree then I would not know the problem was. By sticking to the Sustanon only, any problems would be immediately attributed to this.)

Haven't had bodyfat measured yet, but results are

1 ¼ inches on my arms, 2 inches on my thighs. Waistline is exactly the same. 12lb overall weight increase diet was very clean, but plenty. Side effects, none (aprt from turning into a porn star)

Anyhow, sorry to digress, what I'm simply trying to do is to help to reinforce some sound advice. It worked very well for me at 47 years old, so WILL work for any other newbie.

Will do my next cycle in Jan 2009 and do Test E, only at 500mg Every 5 days and will post the results of the single cycle.


----------



## jameonator

hey guys thanks for the advice but I think im still going to go forward. the stuff i got must of been fake i have been on it for 4 weeks and still nothing. I have researched more and do not think that dianabol tabs for 6 weeks is the way to go. what would be a good way to go if i was going to stack injectables and tabs. i was thinkin dianabol for a few weeks and proceed with sast, test or something else for the last 5 or 6 what should i go at what dosages?


----------



## Lost Soul

Have you read the info suggested?


----------



## Lost Soul

henry_d121 said:


> Hello
> 
> Im about to start a 5 week dianabol course but I also want to get rid of a little existing fat. I plan to do cardio to deal with this but I was also going to take fat metaboliser tablets aswell.
> 
> Will I still get the gains I'm looking for whilst losing the fat or will the two tablets cancel each other out?


henry, Welcome

None of that is a good idea mate

Post a new topic asking for help on your whole schedule


----------



## petethemanc

Actually read all of this, nice info and thanks for making it a sticky


----------



## manwithmuscles

Thanks...realy helpful:thumb:


----------



## martyb123

thanks for that good old read, and nice flow chart, its time to take the plunge lol :thumb:


----------



## Ironhorse

Jameonator, you look to be going down a bad road mate, you need to listen to the advice people are giving youa dn you need to learn a whole lot more before you jump into ass use.


----------



## Suprakill4

Great thread. I found this very imformative and a useful part of the extensive research I am doing on bodybuilding. I am not thinking of doing a cycle, nor do I think I ever will but it is always useful to know these facts that you have outlined.

Before joining this forum i was dead against steroids and deemed them something that idiots do, but after reading alot I now understand why people use them/the benefits/dangers etc. So for that, thanks!


----------



## The Animal

Dont bother with the Winstrol.

Big waste of time.

Caloric Defecit + Cardio Vascular Exercise = Weight Loss

Thats the formula. No need for steroids.


----------



## ashleyHULL

thankz for info


----------



## ashleyHULL

thinking first cycle test 400mg ew 12weeks, and 2 weeks in strting deca 400mg ew 10weeks, or shud i keep it simple with just test?


----------



## The Animal

Start a new thread, with that question mate.


----------



## christopher1976

hi im just starting a cycle of dbol 15mgs 5 times a day. For 4 weeks and also taking milk thisltle any advice for me please?


----------



## anabolic ant

good thread *pscarb*...the info is good relating to about steroids info,but not really any direction for anyone who wants to start using it,in what to take,how much for how long etc...sorry to be a bummer...in relation to *stevenoakside* i think tablets are good if you dont like to inject but d-bol is quite a harsh steroid to start with if you have never taken them,tablets take a second pass to be totally metabolised by your liver and body and place strain on your liver,and gains from tabs,go as quick as you gain them,i am lead to believe...i would suggest...safer alternatives such as deca or primobolan....which are injectables....only once a week injections,which are anabolic and very low androgenicity!!!!

low side effects...and a good introduction to steroids without affecting your hormonal system too much such as HPTA (hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis)!

deca and primobolan would the safest choice steroids out there for you to try first...which i think would get you looking like your brad pitt physique!!!

keep training hard all!!!


----------



## adam881436114578

hi, ive just started steriods im on sustanon. i am torn between these and omnadron which i have not taken. i want to know which is the best and most effective for muscle gain and how long on and off i should be on the course if you could advise me please.


----------



## 3752

start a thread in the steroid forum


----------



## stsh

could someone tell me an answer to this:

i have never taken steriods before but im about to start a course of winstrol injections...i have no idea what dossage to take and how often per week. i was only looking to take it for 6 weeks. what will happen to me? like side effects and results???


----------



## anabolic ant

read pscarbs original thread on page 1,that will basically tell you what will happen...as for length of time....6 weeks would be a substantial period of time for winstrol,but i dont know if taking winstrol alone would be the greatest cycle!!!

how to take it,means having daily injections,which you can use insulin needles just about anywhere on your bod or daily tabs!!!!

but how long have you been training for,and have you taken steroids before,what is your weight,have you been training long enough to be taking steroids,i mean have you pushed yourself naturally as far you can go????

....in fact you should start a thread/post on this mate....you'll get so much good advice on here!!!!


----------



## D6167

A very interesting read,have no clue about the roids etc,know more now though,

knowledge is good..i wonder how jameonator has gotten on?

thanks again


----------



## stsh

how do you make your own threads on this???


----------



## chris carter

just to cheack presonal thourghts of mixin tes cyp with trem can any 1 give me some advice or tell me a recomended stack what one would take with tes cypionate thanx


----------



## pumpman

very informative:thumb:


----------



## jaypea74

hi

you sound just like me about 3 months ago.

im a first timer, i recently comleted a 8 week course of dianabol about 3 weeks ago. i took 20mg the first week then 30 mg for the rest and 20 mg for the last, i cant belive the gains i have. Dont get me wrong, you dont all of a sudden become the hulk , but im fully confident that you will be completly happy with the results.

try to eat a bit healthier than you probably do , up your protien with a good shake twice or three tims a day inbetween meals and when i go to the gym i completely knacker out the body part im working on and then leave it to recover till next week.

hope its been helpfull

jp


----------



## swifttorres

usually 1 tab is 5mg ? i'm taking 4 per day to front load


----------



## roberto

Hi ,

Have been training for two years and have hit a wall - thinking of taking the following cycle for increased strength and def (dont want massive size gains) and am a roid newbie!!

30mg oxandrolone, creatine (40days on/off) +clenbuterol 2 weeks on/off

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ricardo91

Im thinkin of beginning to take my first ever cycle of steroids using dianabol. However any advice would be appreciated. Im 17 years old and really keen on bodybuilding, however im not gettin the gains i would like from my intense gym training, despite eating right. So i am thinkin of doin a low doseage of dianabol, is this a bad idea due to my age??? Thanks alot.


----------



## jayt

start a new thread pal


----------



## dollysprint

i completed my first cycle about 3 weeks ago, and was very impressed, but you don't need high doses, as your body is not used to it, so it's easily shocked into growing. they actually say that once you've done a cycle, the same steroid won't be as effective as your body is ready for it now

i did 30 mg dianabol a day for 6 weeks (and have since been told that i didnt need that much, 20 may have given same results)

dead impressive, but you need to train harder/ eat more that ever before to get the best out of them


----------



## ACHILLEAS

Hi everyone I am new in this blog and thought of senting a quick message reagarding the Dbol article by Pscarb.Was there a determined result from any clinical test about the goals to be achieved.It seems theres to much left to chance here.How about desiding the goals that every individual has and the honesty and hard work that every person has to give in the gym??never mind the personal genetical and physiological code that every body has.All I am trying to say guys is that Dbol is far far away from that final stage where your body has reached its outmost pottential using good food and a smart stack alongside plenty of sleep and recovery.You have to be honest with your self and change yourself first if you want to change your body.Running around your local gyms and hitting dbol on and off in cycles just prolongs the fantasy you live in about what your body is made of and what you are trying to achieve.Think big but stay humble and dedicated...


----------



## 3752

ok so your against steroid use and that is fine but can you point me in the direction of the article i wrote on Dbol?


----------



## Dezmyster

Pscarb great write up mate.


----------



## soze

Pscarb said:


> KISS = Keep It Simple
> 
> When a member is banned all his prevouise post's stand but the under the members name BANNED is there to show this member was banned


why was he banned?


----------



## MasterBlaster

This should be manditory reading for anyone new to the AAS arena. Thanks


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

soze said:


> why was he banned?


What has that got to do with you mate?


----------



## 3752

soze said:


> why was he banned?


why was who banned


----------



## rs07

Pscarb, thanks for starting this, much appreciated... Am looking to get serious and move on to GH as i seem to have hit a wall, but havent a clue where to start. There is alot of debate as to where and when is the best time to take it etc... Am looking for a break down to taking GH!!! Can anyone help???


----------



## SD

rs07 said:


> Pscarb, thanks for starting this, much appreciated... Am looking to get serious and move on to GH as i seem to have hit a wall, but havent a clue where to start. There is alot of debate as to where and when is the best time to take it etc... Am looking for a break down to taking GH!!! Can anyone help???


 Why do I think this guy and showstopper are the same person?

SD


----------



## Bigred!

cheerz m8 best info av found on the net yet!


----------



## karbonk

>>>sustanon 250<<<

ive never taken steroids before and would like to start.

done loads of research and i am much more clued up now.

can i take sus 250 on its own to start off with??

how long should i take for my first cycle? how long break should i have if at all??

what dosage should i take? how often?

ive been trawling through the posts in the forums and cant find out answers to these particular questions.

any advice or information much appreciated.

thankyou.


----------



## slyder72

g'day. not sure if im in the right forum or thread to ask but.

hello all..looking for advice..i'm pretty new to injecting and started taking deca in july and then deca and testoviron depot. had a break for 3 weeks due to illness and maybe looking at getting off the gear(due to worry of sides etc..)took a shot of testoviron depot by it's self(1ml) into my right glute, massaged as recommended and the next day was sore at the site with a little hardness to it..now thursday night and i still have soreness and feels slightly hard in the area. i can feel it when i first sitt down and and as i sit here now(tho not major pain after initially sitting down. my girl has had a look at it and says it's not red or warm or hot to touch. tho a little swollen, and hard.

bit worried about what i should do, draining it sounds a bit much to me.dont know if i could do it myself, wouldnt know how to do it properly anyway. should i wait it out a few days and see? what is it thats happened? due to go for minor day surgery on 2nd of feb and a bit reluctant to go to the doc and say what iv done prematurly and maybe miss my surgery..

should i be worried and what to do?

thanks for any help or info u might be able to give.

p.s. iv had post injection pain b4 but nothing like this for this long, usually good after 2 days.


----------



## SD

Sore and slightly hard is usually a little bleeding at the injection site. The lump will prob stay for a few weeks.

Unless its warm to touch and inflammed with flu like symptoms in yourself, dont worry. Even then you dont necessarily have to worry but it would be worth getting it checked out.

SD


----------



## SD

karbonk said:


> >>>sustanon 250<<<
> 
> ive never taken steroids before and would like to start.
> 
> done loads of research and i am much more clued up now.
> 
> can i take sus 250 on its own to start off with??
> 
> how long should i take for my first cycle? how long break should i have if at all??
> 
> what dosage should i take? how often?
> 
> ive been trawling through the posts in the forums and cant find out answers to these particular questions.
> 
> any advice or information much appreciated.
> 
> thankyou.


We know nothing about you? age,training history, stats , goals, diet etc etc, so cannot possibly comment. The information you require IS on the site though as it is basic info to be honest. Have you read up on the side effects?? or PCT?

SD


----------



## slyder72

hello..nope no blood at site..tho iv had before, like a drop maybe, but no pain like this after..no flu symptoms either. was reading an old post that i couldnt find on post injection pains..about cysts etc..hoping i dont have the beginings..tho it seems to fit more into the site injection irritation description..


----------



## slyder72

just to say that all seems to be getting better now, the swelling is down, much less soreness with the hardess spot starting to fade.

I was totally daft the night i did it..hadnt showered and i dont recall washin my hands thourghly b4 hand..was in a rush too and put it in quick..going to be totally carefull now,sterilise site etc..maybe into the leg instead,done once b4 but had feeling of corked thighs for 4 days.

got 2 weeks left to go(im not doing much,1ml testoviron p/wk) and then i want to get off it. and start on clomid,dont want to lose it all,and have to find it too.

any advice on where to get hold of clomid?

thanks again for the help.


----------



## BigOak

good thread,plenty of good information,thanx!


----------



## kr1

I am keen to start a cycle, i am looking at buying anabol (1000tabs, pink in a traingular shape) is this a good choice?, my plan is to do a 6 week cycle at 25mg a day.

my main question is can i use this product along side a protein shake product ( serious mass drink)

any response greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hellbound

Thanks for the thread. I now realise steroids are just not the way for me to go. Maybe when I'm in my 40s (I'm 29) and if I have no children I'll reconsider but for now I'm staying natural. For me I've decided to take up martial arts alongside weight training to help me stay supple and flexible. The last thing I'd want is to turn myself into a big lump.


----------



## gashy

hey not to be rude and talk about money, what is the going rate for a 10 week course of sustanon 250 with all the gubbings, ie pregnyl and hgc, just want to know if im being robbed


----------



## dmcc

gashy said:


> hey not to be rude and talk about money, what is the going rate for a 10 week course of sustanon 250 with all the gubbings, ie pregnyl and hgc, just want to know if im being robbed


Price discussion is specifically banned on the board mate, sorry.


----------



## 00cutlg

im 20 yrs old, 10 stoned, bin at gym for 1 yr, i am going to start sus and deca for my 1st tym and woz jus wondering if sum1 cud tell me the rite dose plz


----------



## phosphor

I would not consider any steroids, as you are only 20, and only been going to the gym for about a year, you need to try to gain by looking at other parts of your lifestyle/routine. What is your diet like?


----------



## diesel joe

pitty about the word cancer in all steroid warnings .


----------



## dmcc

diesel joe said:


> pitty about the word cancer in all steroid warnings .


Mm-hmm? Tell us, do you smoke or drink alcohol?


----------



## 3752

diesel joe said:


> pitty about the word cancer in all steroid warnings .


love posts like these....

so i guess you don'e drink, smoke or eat fatty foods then?


----------



## SD

diesel joe said:


> pitty about the word cancer in all steroid warnings .


Why is it a 'pitty' note spelt 'pity'? It does increase your risk of some cancers so is a fair warning tbh.

However as pointed out previously you could do worse to yourself, smoking drinking and poor diet amongst others.

SD


----------



## LPM71

Gents, I trust you all had a good weekend?

I am by no means a newbie to the world of exercise, and weight training, 38 years of age, healthy...non-smoker, light drinker!!! i have searched and browsed the forum. Lots of useful tips, many thanks!

I have also tried and tested (lightly), deca, with sust' on a twice a week only basis. results proved interesting; slightly heavier body mass. Its been a good 3/4 months since i've used anything. However, i would like to get back into it. Only problem is I work abroad alot, month on, month off! so,

My initial question is; can I start some sort of cycle for just 4 weeks? Exercise equipment/weights is somewhat very limited when im working away? only lightweights are accesible, which is a complete pain! c'est la vie!

Second question is, can anyone recommend a good stack to get back into and see some results; i've seen; Dianbol (oral), deca and sust' all stack together? various mg's per week/day etc. Is this a good one?? please advise.

Last question is; What stage do i start taking novaldex?

Afew lengthy questions for you all to answer, any advice much welcomed and appreciated!

Regards,

LPM71.

(Per Mare Per Terram)


----------



## tommo20

just started dianabol a month ago went from 12 stone to 13st 1 an feelin great but really need help with my pct as i went straight into using without taking any info about them any advice wud b very good thanks,


----------



## Freddo

Great Read.!


----------



## bazmin81

good reading there, im looking to start my first cycle soon and the info on these forums is excellent for backing up research from the net, much better to read about guys who are using now, than constant myths


----------



## Enilyks RTG

Hi, I'm 21 and have been hard training for 6 months. I'm 6"1' and 202lbs. Having read all of the above I think its too soon for me to consider steroids. Having said that I do want to get huge. I train 3 times a week (is this enough?!?). I also play football 3 times a week. I have seen gains in my size that are obvious to me but not other people.

Just looking for some advice really


----------



## KINGKONG24

Bible!!!


----------



## kev-09

nice informative posting thanks


----------



## mason1047

hi,all

what is best to take after my first cycle


----------



## KINGKONG24

mackster911 said:


> Hi where do i get dianabol from and how do i know im not getting ripped i have been lifting weights off and on for years with little results where should i go to get them


 Woops....... :ban:


----------



## Eklektik

definitely a good post for beginners.... Wish I'd known all that before I did my first course....


----------



## winka

i have just done my first cycle of steroids. it consisted of 500mg test enanthate and 200mg deca. i have ran this cycle for 8 weeks and gained some quality muscle with hardly no water retention or gyno. i put on about a stone. i am looking to go straight into a cutting cycle with winstrol 50mg eod and hgh 4iu mon to fri as i already have these. i also have primo. should i use this?. shoud i do this straight away or have a break? when should i start my pct how much and when?


----------



## Mars

winka said:


> i have just done my first cycle of steroids. it consisted of 500mg test enanthate and 200mg deca. i have ran this cycle for 8 weeks and gained some quality muscle with hardly no water retention or gyno. i put on about a stone. i am looking to go straight into a cutting cycle with winstrol 50mg eod and hgh 4iu mon to fri as i already have these. i also have primo. should i use this?. shoud i do this straight away or have a break? when should i start my pct how much and when?


This is a sticky for ppl to read.

Post this in the steroid and testosterone section mate.

you will get a much better response.


----------



## ddg

i have jus started tri test never used anyfin before, wots the best diet to gain weight for me?


----------



## chris27

m8 you would be better doing as much research as you can on diets ect before you start gear , you ll need alot of cals.


----------



## bentleymiller

What a fantastic sticky. All power to you mate.


----------



## Mountaineer

Pscarb said:


> This article was taken from Gavin's board so all credit goes to Gavin, it is a very good and simple article for beginners
> 
> Steroid Information for Beginners
> 
> By Gavin Kane
> 
> So you have finally made the decision to cross over to the dark side, the often talked about, but never discussed in public, use of anabolic steroids. You know you want to use them, but you don't know what to use, how to use it, or even what they really are. This article will cover the very basics of steroid use, as well as safety information, and general knowledge so you can make an informed decision to use.
> 
> *What are anabolic steroids?*
> 
> Anabolic steroids are all synthetic forms or derivatives of the basic hormone testosterone. Testosterone is the primary male sex hormone. It causes physiological changes in the body, such as; body and facial hair, development of male sex organs, sperm production, deepening of the voice, and increased libido (hard-on's).
> 
> Testosterone also creates increases in muscular size by way of protein synthesis and anabolic mechanisms. Testosterone interacts with lots of cells in the body, but since we are really only interested in muscle growth, I will focus on that action. When testosterone floats free in the blood stream, it looks for androgen receptors to attach to. One it attaches, it can start its activity by way of transcription and therefore an increase in the synthesis of two primary proteins, actin and myosin. In addition to this action, there will also be increases in red blood cell count, oxygen capacity, and some mobilization of fat cells.
> 
> *Why are there so many different kinds of steroids?*
> 
> One look at a steroid dealers list is enough to make anyone's head spin. There are so many choices and options. What you must remember is that all steroids are chemically altered derivatives of the master hormone testosterone. Each chemical alteration allows the steroid molecule to exert a slightly different action in the body. Steroid are primarily classified as anabolic or androgenic, while this is a simple classification, you should know that all steroids are anabolic and androgenic, they just have varying degrees of each activity.
> 
> With that in mind, the more anabolic and less side effects a steroid has, the safer it is to use, but in that same theory, it will also be a less effective steroid. There are some steroids that are better for lean mass gains, some to assist in fat burning while dieting, some to add a lean hard look before a show, some for off-season and bulking, etc. Once you have determined what your goals are, that is how you determine what products to take for a cycle. Being that you are new to steroids, I will assume you are looking for more mass and assemble your product list and cycles accordingly.
> 
> *
> What kind of side effects will I get from a cycle?*
> 
> Most people have seen the commercials, print ads, or something with all the scare tactics of steroid side effects, hell, even in the locker room guys talk about your penis shrinking. Ignore everything you have heard, it is media hype, high school scare tactics and other misinformation. I am going to write out a complete list of possible side effects, and then discuss the real world and what to expect.
> 
> Possible side effects from steroid use include: Acne, aggression, anaphylactic shock, birth defects, blood clotting changes, cancer, depression, gynecomastia, hair loss, headaches, high blood pressure, immune system changes, kidney stress, liver stress, prostrate enlargement, sexual dysfunction, stunted growth, testicular atrophy, water retention, and virilization.
> 
> That is quite a list, but now I will write out what you can really expect with steroid use, how to combat it and why not to worry. The first and most common side effect is acne. Yup, good old zits, just like when you were in high school. The reason you get them is the same reason you got them then, increased oil production which is stimulated by androgens. Gyno, the dreaded bitch tits can come about as a result of too much androgen use without controlling estrogen. Hair loss is common in some users who abuse oral steroids; there will be little to no loss on safe and sane cycles. High blood pressure can occure due to increases in water retention and an increase in estrogen levels. Testicular atrophy or "raisin nuts" can occur during a cycle because you will shut off your natural testosterone production. Finally, sexual dysfunction can occur in a very long cycle, too high a dose, or post cycle if you don't do a proper post cycle therapy.
> 
> You should remember that most side effects are the results of two things; too much or too long without using precautions. Too much mean taking too much of any product or the sum of products taken. There is no need to go overboard; twice as much does not equal twice as many gains. Too long means staying on cycle for excessive periods of time, and then starting another cycle when there has not been enough off time. Both of these problems are easily overcome, hence most side effects can be avoided.
> 
> *What should I take for my first or second cycle?*
> 
> Remember the old acronym KISS? That is the best applied advice for your first few steroid cycles. Honestly nothing more than a cycle of testosterone is needed to make incredible gains but nobody goes that simple anymore. Stacking, or the adding of multiple steroids together for a cycle has become far too common, even in new users. While there can be come synergy from stacking certain steroids, they will serve as no benefit to first time users.


Hi there i am new on the site and have been looking at all sorts of pills and powders,then i have read forums and every1 says they are all tush.

******************************************? is it possible to stop using them as and when i get to the size i want to be?

How soon do you notice muscle gain? bering in mind i dont do alot of body building?

Cheers

Graham


----------



## 3752

you cannot ask these questions on the board mate....

as for muscle gains if you don't do a lot of bodybuilding why do you want to use steroids? what are your goals?


----------



## stri8ted2210

Hi guys and girls, im 19 years old and am 100% natty. I have been bodybuilding religously and seriously for 2 years now and i now consider myself quite clued up on nutrition,supplementation and training itself. Im still making great gains and everyone in the local area and my gym all think im using gear. Admittedly i am blessed with good genetics and whilst im not using atm i do intend too in the future, possibly 2010. From now untill then i intend to expand my knowledge on steroids on how to use safely and effectivley. I would be very greatfull if someone could explain the importance and logics behind PCT as this is a bit of a grey area for me:confused1: thanks people.


----------



## nobody

may seem as a bit of a silly question, could someone explain androgenic in simplemans terms.

Am i correct in saying that all steroids are a synthetic testostorone ?


----------



## JPLondon

Excellent article. As a complete beginner I am really interested in starting my first cycle as i really need to bulk up, about a stone ideally. Can anyone help me out with some basics, i.e a good starting oral cycle, am thinking dbol and anadrol follwed by proviron and nolvadex over a 8 week cycle? Also where am I best to source the goods? So many sites look quite dodgy for buying and transferring money via western union does not seem the safest. Any responses greatly appreciated.


----------



## nilton

thank you good advice there

nice post


----------



## sizar

Hi i am 22 i been training for over a year i started out at 16st i wanted to lose fat i'm down to 155 LB at the moment .. i want to gain some lean muscle without having to go through really bulking up phase .. is this possible with help from steroids .. i am at 5% body fat.. i was reading you can get two different types one for really quick strength and size and the other to gain fair amount of muscle and be cut at the same time .. i was wondering if anyone got information on this .. and i would like to know recommended dosage for beginner so message me with any information you have got on these please ..

thank you


----------



## sizar

GREAT info .. thank you very much .. too much too long is not good at all .. i'll keep it simple with test injectable .. 8 weeks i should gain some decent muscle .. ( hopefully )


----------



## evertonian44

hi every1, im thinking of starting a cycle and was wandering if 20mgs of d-bol a day and 250mg of sustanan a week was ok? would be grateful if any1 could advise me thanks


----------



## sizar

evertonian44 said:


> hi every1, im thinking of starting a cycle and was wandering if 20mgs of d-bol a day and 250mg of sustanan a week was ok? would be grateful if any1 could advise me thanks


why would you wanna stack it after 1st cycle .. stick with sus or test E .. you don't need a kick start or run dbol .. the more you have the more problem your more likely to have .. keep it simple


----------



## Ben's GunnaBBIG

Hi guys, im hoping you can help me out. Im currently 11st (i know very meager to this point) i want to go on steroids next week as i have the free time now. i have been offered Nap50's (im assuming that means 50 mg tabs??) everyone i know who is using them are seeing huge gains. i just want to know can i run a 4 week cycle as i figured 4 on 4 off would just be better for me? How many tabs would i need a day and would i have to change the daily dosage at anypoint? ANY HELP APPRECIATED also if nap 50's arent the best for me can any1 send me a link to get them online. Thanks again guys


----------



## brummie331975

hello i am new here i am 34 i did start training when i was 21 traines on and off for 2 years i was a hardgainer but training on and off didnt help matters.i had my 2 children and had to give it up anyway i have just started training again about 4 weeks ago making ok progress. i am thinking about starting a course of dianabol what sort of dosage shud i use? any help wud be much appreciated my diet is good and so is my training.


----------



## niknak1479

nice thread:thumb:


----------



## niknak1479

brummie331975 said:


> hello i am new here i am 34 i did start training when i was 21 traines on and off for 2 years i was a hardgainer but training on and off didnt help matters.i had my 2 children and had to give it up anyway i have just started training again about 4 weeks ago making ok progress. i am thinking about starting a course of dianabol what sort of dosage shud i use? any help wud be much appreciated my diet is good and so is my training.


i used 30mg daily spread morning afternoon and evening. Looking back wish I had done injectables as got horrid back pumps although thats all the sides i got. I think thats a sensible dose not over the top , i grew out of all my clothes top and bottom and after a full month of PCT im ive kept most of the size and found the PCT period was very productive training wise. Do your research , im pretty sure that the consensus would be to go for injections rather than oral. It does work well tho . Hope this helps


----------



## brummie331975

dc55 said:


> Test is best..... :thumb:


 i have read some about steroids but i am confused.i read that injecting is better but do i need anti e's with them or can i just take them .what are the side effects of testosterone Cypionate as i hear this is a good one?

thanks for your reply too:thumbup1:


----------



## cal187

Im nearly 18 and just starting taking 3 danabol ds a day and woundering if anybody thinks it will put my life in danger?


----------



## hutchone

i was just about two start a cyle and i got some pro chem nandrodec 300 nandrolone decanoate and sustanon 250 organon wood you recamend it or can u tell me the best one two start with some one said blackwidow was good eny help wood be good


----------



## jas4321

hi brumie

im jas and have the same problems as you , i need some advice, could you please contact me on iamacock.co.uk

i also live in birmingham.

jas


----------



## impulse

thanks alot for the information, i am new here and i going to read all the getting started threads.


----------



## PumpedUp

Hi

Great article, im in the process of researching my first course and ill admit am thinking of stacking, nothing too serious though, testostorone and dianabol, my main concern is the gyno effects and also PCT.

Will Nolvadex do the job and should i be taking this whilst on my cycle, i have heard the old stories about itchy nipplies as a warning sign, also, if this is sufficient, how long after my cycle should i take nolvadex for and how much.

im going to be running an 8 week course of 500mg of test for the whole 8 weeks and 25mg od dianabol for the first 4 weeks of the 8.

Any advice would be warmly welcolmed

cheers


----------



## brummie331975

ok so i have researched a little about steroids and i am now gonna go on a course of russian dianobol just on its own but not a too high dosage.does anybody have any experience using this steroid?


----------



## BEASTY

I'm a new user & have read your article, absolutely great!! I am an old school Body Builder & have been out of the scene for 12 years, I have still been training, but not training how I wanted to, but due to a life change I am able to catch up on where I left off. I'm wondering if you could help me with some advice. I'm using 500mg Sust & 400mg of Deca a week, 40mg of Dianabol a day & I have Anap' but not sure whether to use this. I have used it in the past & had water retention, please can you help. I have attached photos of the gear I'm using & wondering if you can tell me if it's fake or real. As mentioned I'm old school & need to get back into this, I love the way I look & feel, but I need to gain to compete in competition again. Please, Please can you help???


----------



## ukpitbull

That was helpful...... Cheers


----------



## 161187

Thanks, good read.


----------



## jerzynetz

hey guys currently on cycle right now im on deca and test and after my cycle i dont want to have a limp pecker and still want to perform sexually like the man wht would be a very effective pct for me to take


----------



## PumpedUp

Good post

Im not new to steroids but im new to sorting my own cycle out after 10 years of doing two cycles just spoon fed to me by a very close and trusted experienced user.

Recapping on the basics like this and input from my own threads on this site has ment that im all set up to run my own researched cycle in a months time, ill be running a little progress thread on that baby


----------



## tonks1436114658

alright peeps,im new on here and i want to know if anyone knows how well anadrol50 and enanthate stacked would do? are they good results as long as everything is done proper i.e training,diet e.t.c


----------



## wilson31

good info i was going to start t400 at 2 ml a week how long do i do it for and do i need 2 do anything after the cycle please a little advice would be good


----------



## jimbojames

hi there can anyone here help... i have family in germany and have imported genuine

deca t bol in vials etc and iam looking for a way to promote them.

many kind thanks jimbo


----------



## Peter V

jimbojames said:


> hi there can anyone here help... i have family in germany and have imported genuine
> 
> deca t bol in vials etc and iam looking for a way to promote them.
> 
> many kind thanks jimbo


You've come to the right place, maybe contact one of the mods, they're usually willing to help businesses like yours.


----------



## mant01

It says one of the possible side effects is cancer, but I thought that was just a myth?! I mean its not like you could prove you got cancer because you took gear.


----------



## friction

hi am new to the site ive jut started a new cycle usein gb tren deca pronabol and test prop am havin 300mgs of tren 200mgs of deca and 300mgs ot the prop a week spliting them up mon wed fri am 13st at the min dose the cycle snd alright or should i change it in any way ?


----------



## grant redman

hi there i suffer with muscle wasteing, iv been trying to build up for about 8months. my condition is only in my arms and legs and im finding it hard to bulk up just my arms mainly. iv been told about dianabol, iv hurd differnt storys about doses but im abit worryd about talking them. can anyone put my mind at rest and help me with a cycle. thanx grant


----------



## mark69

elo im 21 years old i hv bin training about 4 years now i use 2 b a strip of **** weighting 9 stone i now weight 15 stone i hv bin training natural up 2 this time but 2 b honest i dint no wt i was doing i use 2 train the same muscle like 3 times a week only in the last year i hv done it propley training i muscle once a week since i hv done that i hv bin putting the muscle on the gym i go most ther guys ther are on steds so about 2 months ago i took natt 50s i had good gains but lost most when i came off i have now got a 8 week course of sus and deca i startid on 1 jab a week for 2 weeks then i wil go onto 2 jabs a week so far i hv had 2 jabs im into my third week soon i dont notice nufink yet but u wont off only 2 jabs wil i when wil i start 2 see a big diffrance and would like 2 hv eny advice eny 1 has 2 give


----------



## 3752

firstly stop using text speech in your posts or they will be deleted.....

Both Sus and Deca will not really show results for a good 4 weeks especially at the dose you are using....may i suggest you research a little more before you start using steroids....also the reason wh you lost your gains after your first cycle is that you either did not do a PCT or it was not a good one either way you need to research this side of steroids as well.....what is your planned PCT for this cycle?


----------



## Trenzo

Hi there. I just started my first cycle of danabol on monday (which will last five weeks) im taking 30mg a day, 1 Morning, 1 noon and 1 evening, each with a protein shake and food. this is my first time doing steroids and would like to know anymore tips, i have done alot of research and found that danabol ds suited me.iv'e been going to the gym a year now and feel i have built up enough to do steroids. things i would like to know is.. isit ok to do abit of cardio while on them, how many times a week should i go to the gym, whats the best workout methods to get good gains or any personal tips would be appriciated..many thanks


----------



## xrobdogx

Hi. Ive been reading through a lot of the site and would firstly like to thank all of the people that have taken the time to to give some very good information to the rest of us. You cant buy experience. I hope i am posting this query to the right area.

Looking for some advice on whether i'm far enough into my training and results to look at steroids. Im thinking of starting a mild cycle consisting of Var and Tren for 8 weeks with recovery of clomid from about week 5 to 12.

I started 3 years back at 86 kgs and 24% Body Fat. Im now 88kgs with 6-7% Body Fat. I currently train 5 days a week, a different body part each day to allow a weeks recovery in between. Working 4 to 5 sets for 4 to 5 different exercises for that muscle part. Always with strict form and full range of motion for 1 to 1/2 hrs duration including some core work and stretching. I am nearly always sore for 2/3 days after working the muscle.

I change routines approx every two months, with different exercises and eccentric reps etc... currently doing two weeks slow with a rep tempo of 4-1-4 ( 12 reps 4 sets 4/5 exercises - killer ) and then two weeks heavy as i can ( pyramid 12, 10, 8 ,6 reps for 3/4 sets 4/5 exercises ) with good technique and a normal rep speed of approx 3-1-2.

I increase reps and/or weight each week. With either technique i finish with an immediate drop set of about 60 to 70 % of my last weight for as many reps as i can, usually about 25 - 30 reps before crawling off to recover somewhere.

I take Creatine mono ( approx 20 grams ) with l-arginine and leucine ( 1 tablespoon of each a day) , Whey protien, mutant mass meal drink, multi vitamins, calcium and magnesium tablets and a flax oil tablet.

I seem to have hit a major plateau for the last 6 + months with no real increase in muscle size. I am strict with my diet but found that above 4200 calories a day i started to increase body fat. Calories intake Composition is typically 45% Carbs, 35 - 40 % Proteins - 15 - 20 % Balance in Fats ( mostly mono and poly ).

I have two questions, firstly am i training effectively in the first place or can i make it better?

Secondly, if steroids warranted, as a newbie to them i am thinking of VAR and Tren as a more mild intro for 8 weeks and clomid for weeks 5 to 12. Would this be the best course of action?

I have been researching this for months and would greatly appreciate any advice.

Many Thanks


----------



## gaz23

hey guys, ive taken tren and test before in different courses thinking about taken them together. just woundering how many ml a week i should take, and what type of test would be the best.

cheers


----------



## 3752

guys stop posting questions in this thread they will not be answered...start your own thread giving as much details about you as possible then guys will answer your questions


----------



## Still Fat

hiya mate i've only just started training again recently and never done any steroids in my life and never plan to either its just not worth in just keep going natural it will be better for you in the long run


----------



## james321

good read many thanks.


----------



## jason swar

nice post, i recently got oxydrol 50 made by elite la pharma, are thay good for beginers and when should i see results thanks jason


----------



## Huntingground

jason, start your own thread. Nobody will answer here.

Whereabouts in Herts are you based? I'm in WGC.


----------



## gebbsta

create a new thread to ask your question


----------



## couplaweeksin.

Hi everyone, As my name suggests i am a newbie and only a few weeks in....(almost mid way through 3 week) 30 years old.

my picture shows three images...the first is my saggy body at the start, the other two are after the first and second week of my cycle. (although my body has already lost a little size compared to the third image. maybe harder muscles, but more defined and less mass)

im doing

20mg of D-Bol (methandienone) orally 2 tabs morning and two in afternoon

2ml injection of tri-trenbolone a week straight into my butt cheek.

eating healthy - but not more than normal intake - drinking more water than normal but only 1.5-2 litres a day (although i am trying my best to increase water intake over the last few days)

The pictures show a few changes, but these are after a hard workout, and looking in the mirror in the evening does not make me feel like things are really happening.

Ive just taken my 3 jab wednesday, and have really pushed it harder with the weights at home / bench.

questions are..

1) am i expecting too much too soon

2) do i really need to drink a gallon of water (and if so wont this be water muscles that disappear later)

3) should i repeat the same cycle when my supplies run out /or/ add to it (eg deca) /or/ rest for a month

4) do i need to train everyday, as i feel like i could! as i dont ache much the next day even though i push the training to the limit / complete exhaustion/ failure

5) should i do a intensive workout 1hours and work up sweat, or continuously train throught the eveings 2-3hours while watching telly and do more reps

sorrz about the potentially dumb questions, and i would appreciate help and hopefully wont need to ask dumb questions after any replies from people who know from experience what they are doing..

cheers guys


----------



## slate

great thread, gave me what i needed, test.............here i come.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

very informative. thanks


----------



## bigtrig

all rite looking to get biger thinking of takeing oxybol never took steroids before will i have hair loss cheers


----------



## adam4023

hi am thinking about starting the sus /deca cycle a been on before but for gotten how much to start off n when u finish ur cycle how many weeks u leave it to start a new one if any one could help be much appreciated


----------



## S.whiting

Very informative Thanks


----------



## huge monguss

grate read thanks guys  going to do a bit more research before i even consider doin any think but dont worrie when i do i will give al the relative information and will post it in the right section.


----------



## rstel1

good post


----------



## Philly_1

Great Post


----------



## Ivanov

little advice before to start with any cycle evry one of us mast to make Blood analyses Toroid hormone cholesterol LDL LHL and Testosterone Estrogen.After that you can see what is your metabolism and what you have to do for the future.


----------



## martinek12

NO!!!!


----------



## garethsa

brilliant article im just about to start a cycle and i was a bit worried about what to expect


----------



## bigbadal12

that really was a very informative artical u wrote. im 42 im just starting another cycle of sustanon 250 ive been doing this for bout 3 years. 12 weeks on n bout 6 weeks off ending it with nolvadex. i have had pretty good results.went from 135 to 175. do u think this is a good approach. i dont want to compete i just want to look good n stay in shape


----------



## t1musik

nice post


----------



## woodsyy

whats better danabol or dianabol, and where can i get from which wont rip me off? thaks


----------



## Guest

woodsyy said:


> whats better danabol or dianabol, and where can i get from which wont rip me off? thaks


Can't ask for sources buddy. Forum rules and all that


----------



## dandaman2011

ayup thanx for info good advice is always helpful


----------



## Superset

Thank you very much. Awsome information....cheers


----------



## miggs

Great post


----------



## zxcvbnm

interesting information, but why are they so hard to find?


----------



## jorhe

hello mates

i train hard for the 2 past years and now i feel ready for the next step

iam5 foot 10 87kg so what are your suggestions for my first cycle?

thanks a lot


----------



## JAY TB

Great article, that just keeps on giving good answers.

I am 40, have trained in the past, but have done it (as properly as I thought) for 2 years now, and have peaked and am not gaining.

But after reading this and many other wonderful posts,

I just have to be honest with myself,

I HAVE NOT BEEN DOING IT PROPERLY ENOUGH.

I am eating great, but now enough, and not enough shakes, and I have been training at home, so have not been able to really max out.

So I am not going to do my first cycle, I am going to wait, I am 40, not a man in a hurry any more.

I am going to be more scientific in my training now and seeing some of the dedication you guys put in.

Why am I posting this? I think its because to take the easy route out and go straight on a cycle, I am not giving proper

respect to the guys on here who really really really train properly and have their lifestyle down pat.

I am 40 and I'm not ready.

Younger guys, sometimes you have to just be honest with yourselves and if your not ready, your not.

Life is a marathon not a sprint.

Just my 2 cents and good luck to all who are ready and going on their first cycle.

And full respect to you guys who give it 110%.


----------



## chopz

Hi I was wondering if any one could give me some advice as I was thinking of doing my 1st course and it being anavar as I don't want to bulk but get lean gains I heard 8 weeks cycle 50mg does this sounds correct


----------



## ricky1980

looking for a bit of advice been training 3 years done 3 cycyes b4 .... first suss and deca 1ml each twice week for 12 weeks clomid 4 pct ....... nice gains .. 6 months later did test 400 deca 300 same 1ml each twice week again clomid ...... nice gains ............... 3rd test enanthate with deca .... stayed on bit longer 15 weeks again clomid for pct slow gain but fairly good and lasted came of 8 weeks ago ...... wanting to top up for summer .... am thinking of doing test enanthate 300 with tren enanthate 200 the same 1ml each twice a week 12 weeks come of with clomid ... just wondering if test enanthate will work well with tren ????


----------



## subterfuge

what forums are there where you ARE allowed to discuss sources and legitimate sites to purchase steroids out of interest?

cheers


----------



## Pkant2002

Search Google for steroid source reviews you will find plenty.


----------



## JCE

Thank you for the info, has opened my eyes a bit to the world of Steroids.


----------



## BigAggs

:thumb:


----------



## Mills47

Due to supply issues I will not be able to continue taken Tren for another week on my Tren/test cycle, will it be ok to go straight back on it once it arrives or will I go onto my pct phrase?


----------



## Laz Bhoy

Thanks for the info. I am totaly new to this and have been thinking about a cycle for quite a while but i have been getting told conflicting info from different people. I have just started training again after an acsident and i recived a blood clot on the brain and had to have it removed. you said one of the side effects was blood clotting can you explain please thanks


----------



## Hudz

Hi thanks for this. Was very helpful. I have been training on and off for two years now and I've done a anabol 5mg tablets cycle and I am now preparing for a cycle of depo test 250. Can I take this alone 1ml a week or do I have to stack it with something to keep my eastrogen levels down, or can I just do a 5 week cycle of test and then a decent pct..? Thanks


----------



## andraxtotal

great info man


----------



## JaseDrent

Very Interesting. I see guys getting jacked pretty bloody fast off the over the counter US stuff like arimatest, A-HD and the sort... But I suppose some plateaus are stubburn


----------



## SnowdonSafc

I've just bought what's supposed to be 'Test 400' but as its my first time using I'd like to make sure it's legit. The bottle has an white label with 2 orange bands on the label. The label has "MAX TEST 400" written on. Has anybody seen these before? Thanks


----------



## Fatstuff

Nope


----------



## ellis.ben

Thanks dude, much appreciated! =)


----------



## fast4afatkid

Hi people ! right need some advice as im considering a steroid cycle ! at the moment i weigh about 18 stone, with 20% body fat, im quiet big naturally, however i want to get results fast with strength and size especially neck and legs ! my pal gets these nap 50's as well as injectable steds but im not sure what to do? also how would this affect my cardio training??

plenty of body fat to burn still aslo !

I play rugby so want to put on size now (5 week roid cycle) then two months left to train hard before new season starts !

please dont respond if its going to tell me off for thinking about doing roids !

thanks !


----------



## Redlineve

Hay all

Wondering what is needed to take with blue harts (dbols)

New to this gear but wanted to take 20mg a day for 6 weeks, then a pct?

Been told estrogen blocker?

If anyone has done something like this please let me know what will work


----------



## olly1rs

:thumbup1:Good post def think some forums lack basic info such as this


----------



## superman8840

Hello..


----------



## Huntingground

Newbies,

Please start a new thread in the relevant section. Your posts will not get answered in this post - it is a sticky.


----------



## 3752

This thread is not for new questions it is for information, if you have a question about steroids start a new thread in the steroid section.


----------

